# The Perfect Bed!



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

it wouldn't do for me, I toss and turn all night!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2014)

How about a bird nest?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2014)

or a cloud room?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2014)

BOY !  I couldn't stay awake very long in THERE !   UUMMmmmmmm!  Bonnie


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I might suffocate in the bird nest and I wouldn't be able to sleep in a cloud room as it's daylight, perhaps a nice dark background with twinkling stars could work, I'm not asking for much  to get some:zz:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

perfect if you add a potty in the logical place, now thats comfort lol


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2014)

Here you go Honey ..  the cosmos bed:


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

oh that would suit me nicely  :thankyou:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

this is in Australia


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2014)

I like yours Denise ..  at least we aren't lacking for different ideas ... lol .. Something for everyone!
.


here's one for a major freeway shutdown:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Honey said:


> oh that would suit me nicely  :thankyou:



There is something so lovely and comforting about looking up at the stars while getting ready to fall asleep especially


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I like yours Denise ..  at least we aren't lacking for different ideas ... lol .. Something for everyone!
> .
> 
> 
> here's one for a major freeway shutdown:



Totally love this one Bonnie, LOLLLLLLL!! Way to go dude


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

Now THIS is my idea of the perfect bed ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Now THIS is my idea of the perfect bed ...
> 
> View attachment 8458



What the hell? Did your butt break through or what:lofl:How many times I gotta tell you kid, no jumping on the bed!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> What the hell? Did your butt break through or what:lofl:How many times I gotta tell you kid, no jumping on the bed!!



Well it wasn't exactly _jumping_ ... 

Eh, what do I know? I sleep in a recliner.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> How about a bird nest?



I have a vision of a Raptor sweeping down to get that lil feller LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh yeah!!
> 
> View attachment 8455



You nailed it!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I have a vision of a Raptor sweeping down to get that lil feller LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well it wasn't exactly _jumping_ ...
> 
> Eh, what do I know? I sleep in a recliner.



Hope it's a cool one that raises you right up to your feet at the touch of a button, or do you have to do a sort of crawl/scoot thing like me


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

LOL!  How did you get into my dream?:holymoly:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Eh, what do I know? I sleep in a recliner.



Relax...even Einstein was a lazy boy!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Quoting Phils:

LOL!  How did you get into my dream?:holymoly:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>




LOL, that's got "Eat Me" written all over it, :lofl:and I just happen to have a burger and fries on the way for my din tonight!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hope it's a cool one that raises you right up to your feet at the touch of a button, or do you have to do a sort of crawl/scoot thing like me



The foot thing actually works - with a hand-lever - but the whole thing is starting to get ratty because SnagglePuss uses it as his scratching post LOL.



Meanderer said:


> Relax...even Einstein was a lazy boy!



I would decline to recline if I had a mind so fine.



nwlady said:


> Quoting Phils:
> 
> LOL!  How did you get into my dream?:holymoly:



How did _you_ escape my nightmare?!?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The foot thing actually works - with a hand-lever - but the whole thing is starting to get ratty because SnagglePuss uses it as his scratching post LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snagglepuss, been awhile since I heard that name!  Such a poet you are I think your mind is perdy fine

I just "googled" and hit "enter"layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Snagglepuss, been awhile since I heard that name!  Such a poet you are I think your mind is perdy fine



Poor Snaggs - he's getting so chunky he can barely make it up to his window perch. Guess it's all the Popsicle licks I'm giving him when I'm almost done with them ... he likes root beer best. 



> I just "googled" and hit "enter"layful:



Arghhh! And I thought my Master Plan was flawless!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Poor Snaggs - he's getting so chunky he can barely make it up to his window perch. Guess it's all the Popsicle licks I'm giving him when I'm almost done with them ... he likes root beer best.



He doesn't rate "first licks" hey A root-beer, popsicle, loving kitti, we need a photo of that feller Phil





> Arghhh! And I thought my Master Plan was flawless!



That google gets me out of a lot of tight spots


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> He doesn't rate "first licks" hey A root-beer, popsicle, loving kitti, we need a photo of that feller Phil



Hey, when HE buys them he can have first licks! I'll try to get a pic of him ...



> That google gets me out of a lot of tight spots



Curses! Foiled again!


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

he's the devil in disguise!:yeah:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Honey said:


> he's the devil in disguise!:yeah:



He doesn't disguise it very well though does he Honey :lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Hey, when HE buys them he can have first licks! I'll try to get a pic of him ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, you'll have to have a new handle, SifuFoil artytime:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 12, 2014)

The horns ... they're a blessing _and_ a curse ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2014)

Hold the cheese and crackers!

View attachment 8465


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2014)

keep a theme going ...  ..the bedroom next door ..


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 13, 2014)

...for when your bone-tired!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2014)

In case one wets the bed, put it through the car wash bed:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 13, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Hold the cheese and crackers!



LOL!  Really like this, can you "catch and release", it's the only humane thing for me to do



Bonnie said:


> keep a theme going ...  ..the bedroom next door ..


This really is cute for a kids room  Geesh, spoiled kids, LOL!!



Meanderer said:


> ...for when your bone-tired!



Oh yeah, also gives new meaning to the words "doggy-bed" 



Pappy said:


> In case one wets the bed, put it through the car wash bed:



What do you mean "in case" more like when, LOL!  I guess we may as well laugh as we move on into our elder years, much more fun then crying


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2014)

The perfect bed to stretch out in!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 21, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> The perfect bed to stretch out in!



Ohmygosh that's creepy, but hilarious!!


----------



## Ina (Jul 21, 2014)

That's a whole new meaning to, "I'm going to stretch out in the rack for awhile." :lofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> The perfect bed to stretch out in!



Can't top that!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2014)

This bed made just for your tired "buns."


----------



## kcvet (Jul 22, 2014)

she reminds me of me


----------



## Ina (Jul 22, 2014)

Pappy My great-granddaughter would love that bed.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

kcvet said:


> she reminds me of me



LMAO!! Oh that was hilarious!  Been there, well, not to that extreme, but yes, I can relate!! thanks for sharin KC!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2014)

Catching some ZZZzzzz!


----------

